# Does your stance width correspond to this chart?



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

That has got to be some stupid old chart. Ride what feels good to you. The purpose of your stance width is to accommodate how your body moves and flexes.


----------



## SuCoSlayer (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm 6'3" and I'm at 22.5, so yeah I happen to fall in the measurements of this particular chart.

Damn, I feel like such a conformist.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm 5'10" and use a 21.5" stance, I think everyone has their own preference and comfort zone so I would not go off a chart.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

according to that i'm supposed to be only 5'9"...wtf can i do?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I ride wider.
5' 11" and ride ~22-23" depending on the board/day.


----------



## kvw (Apr 2, 2013)

This is about the only thing I miss from DH longboarding when switching to snowboarding. The ability to instantly move your stance around when the situations suits it. 

I'm 5'7 and I find the wider I go (22" or more), the better my ollies and stability but the more wrecked my legs and knees feel by the EOD - In particular my inner thigh & hip muscles and my rear knee. I'll need to few days to recover. Otherwise I stick to riding 20" (innermost inserts) just like that chart says if I plan to ride more than one day in a row on a given weekend.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

CassMT said:


> according to that i'm supposed to be only 5'9"...wtf can i do?


Have you considered surgery?? 
cutting off a bit is always easier than extending your legs y'know...


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Nope, I can't squat with such a narrow stance


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

6'5" 23.5 inch stance. So no? That >6 feet range is stupid.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

No.

6'1" riding 24 in. stance

Equal mix of fast groomer, park and glades.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm 6'4 and have a 25in stance, feels the most comfortable and stable.


----------



## lambar (Jan 14, 2014)

thanks ya'll , looks like this chart isn't too real-world accurate. i probably have narrow shoulder width as well as that measurement doesn't jive either.


----------



## Naturesabre (Jan 11, 2014)

SimonB said:


> No.
> 
> 6'1" riding 24 in. stance
> 
> Equal mix of fast groomer, park and glades.


same here.. stance has a lot of preference to it like many aspects of snowboarding


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Have you considered surgery??
> cutting off a bit is always easier than extending your legs y'know...


i've decided to take the 3" off the top, this will, i feel, solve multiple problems at once


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

CassMT said:


> i've decided to take the 3" off the top, this will, i feel, solve multiple problems at once


Not your stance problem though...

Still, I had a good laugh out of this one!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

That chart can be a jump off point but, just like board length chart, it will be off for most people. I'm under 6' and ride 22.5 or 23.0


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

5'2" and a 21.5"-ish stance. I feel like a gargoyle or something now...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

CassMT said:


> i've decided to take the 3" off the top, this will, i feel, solve multiple problems at once


Hahaha that works too! 

Remain stylish AND solve stance issues :thumbsup:


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

CassMT said:


> according to that i'm supposed to be only 5'9"...wtf can i do?


lol...

I'm 5-11 riding 23.5, that chart is a little off I'd say.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah that seems off! I'm 5'7" and ride 21.25" width...


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm 5'4" between 185-190 and ride with a 20" stance


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm 6' 3" with a 24" stance


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I am 5'7 30in inseam and my stance is 21.5in.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm 5'10" (178cm) and ride either 22'' or 22.5"


----------



## TyBardy (Feb 7, 2014)

Charts like this are tools for beginner riders as a starting point


----------

